# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Нехватает виртуальной памяти что делать?

## kristall01

Подскажите у меня компик старенький но работает стабильно и хорошо уже 6 лет но иногда пишет нехватает виртуальной памяти как можно её добавить подскажитеИ?:confused:

----------


## tamalex

Какая ОС?
Сколько свободного места на диске C: ?
Размер ОЗУ ?
Поставьте размер файла подкачки АВТО.

----------


## kristall01

Pentium4CPU2.40GHz 2.41ГГц 2.00ГБ Озу 
Как поставить файл подкачьки?

----------


## Cheechako

> ...Как поставить файл подкачьки?


Если изменить - для случай WinXP (прочие системы аналогично)
"Мой компьютер"=>"Свойства"=>"Допо  лнительно"=>
"Быстродействие"(Параметры)  =>"Дополнительно"=>"Виртуаль  ая память"(Изменить)
P.S. Странные "украшательства" текста - неодолимая "фича" форума :confused:

----------

kristall01 (14.09.2011)

----------

